# Color cork tape



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

I was wondering isnt Cork tape all the same?? and if it is....Why couldnt you just use the cork tape that the kids use on their bike handles....To really custom your rod since it comes in colors and designs.....It would be a way to jazz up your "Shark rod".......thanks for any replys on this......:beer: oh also is one cork tape really better then other....(brand wise) :fishing:


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Are you talking about the tape you wrap over the cork or the tape that is made from cork? If it is the first one then I think most of those that are designed for wrapping on cork only sticks to itself so that when you take it off or change it it doesnt leave a sticky mess everywhere. If it the latter than I havent seen to many color choices in that but I do know there are differences in the brands mostly that some are thicker than others.


----------



## Leithan (Oct 19, 2005)

I just did a yahoo search on cork tape, this place has a bunch.
http://www.cbike.com/bartape.htm
I also found a review of the Cenelli color splash tape, about halfway down the page, and it is indeed made from cork. It looks pretty good and might be worth a try.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Good question.

I need to redo the cork tape on one of my rods, just not sure what can be used, and what can't

Tiny


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*leithan*

Yes that is the cork tape i am talking about....and it does say "Cork tape" wouldnt it be great to have your own custom tape job...I am going to get it, and put it on my "Uglystik"   But for the guys that do this.....Is there any reason why this type of cork tape couldnt be usedopcorn: I would just go and see if any bike shop around your area had some....Because the shipping charge from that company is crazy has much as the tape itself....opcorn:


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

that is the great thing about rod building is you can try new things if it doesn't work try something else. let your imagination by your guide, that is how many new trends get started.


----------

